# Portable LiveWell



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Since I was a little under the weather today and couldn't fish I finished my wiring for the power source of my portable livewell.  

I fish a lot of tournaments and only use the livewell for that and this is perfect for anyone who doesn't have or want a livewell on their boat.  Everything is marine grade wire and connectors (except the switch, for now)




















Very simple to do and I put a quick disconnect so I can unplug the aerator from the battery at any time.  

Parts used: (Battery and Box)
1 Waterproof box from Walmart (Camping section)
2 Marine grade 14-16 gauge Heat Shrinkable butt connectors
4 Marine Grade 14-16 Gauge AWG Female disconnects
1 Double 14-16 Gauge AWG Female disconnects
1 two way switch
1 Marine grade inline fuse
2ft of Black and Red 16 Gauge tinned copper wire
1 Sea-Dog Polarized Connector 2 Wire
1 Interstate SWA1090 12V 9amp Deep cycle battery

Parts Used: (Livewell)
1 Kodiak KA-26 Angler Series Livewell I got mine from here: http://www.imarineinc.com/collections/baitwells/products/angler-series-bait-tank-ka26
1 Baitwell Drain found here: http://www.imarineinc.com/collections/baitwells/products/baitwell-drain
1 Attwood Tsunami 500 Recirq Livewell Aerator Kit 

Once I finish the livewell portion I will take pictures.

Approximate cost for everything: $185

The only things that stinks is you have to fill the livewell with a small bucket and it's not insulated but it does work great keeping two redfish alive, even in the warm weather.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have found a solution to that problem too got me a big 100 qt cooler and used a bilge pump with a recirc hose to bring the water to a spray bar in the top. To fill it up drop the bilge overboard and place hose in the cooler and to drain place hose over board and leave bilge pump in the cooler


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNBQbjetujQ


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That ******* used two kayaks to make a pontoon boat.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Those are all good ideas, but I like the self contained idea and not having hoses and stuff off the side of the boat. 

It works, we kept two redfish alive for 8 hours in the spring time no problem. I don't mind bucking water for a tournament once a month. 

I may in the future turn my center console into a livewell, but for now I like it as dry storage.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Only problem is once the live well is full of bait poop slime and scales there is no way to get it out. Might be a option I just havnt thought of it yet


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I use a bilge pump on a hose that connects to the inlet with a spring clamp and I throw the bilge in the water. Then when I am done I disconnect the tube from the inlet and drop the bilge in the tank, aim the hose into the water and pump the water out so I can manage the tank/water.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

https://www.engel-usa.com/products/live-bait-coolers


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> https://www.engel-usa.com/products/live-bait-coolers


I saw those and they are insulated so that would help. My only problem is these tournaments require a 18 gallon minimum.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> > https://www.engel-usa.com/products/live-bait-coolers
> 
> 
> I saw those and they are insulated so that would help.  My only problem is these tournaments require a 18 gallon minimum.


Agree!! My 22 gal will do the same 2 fish and bait all day... But wouldn't go much smaller than that for two fish tournaments with long runs... That's a 24gal u built right?


----------

